# RIP Rasco



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

We had lost our Golden Retrievers that I had grown up with the year before and we were discussing getting another dog.

Little did I know that when my mum came back from a week's holiday in Cornwall she would have two 5 1/2 week old Jack Russell Puppies. Brother and sister. As we had experience of breeding, they were already weaned and the long distance, they allowed her to take them then.

I trained, fed and walked them myself. Rasco loved nothing more than being on my bed. He would stay there all day if I let him.

Fast forward to middle of July 2019, when we took him to the vet after he was coughing but bringing nothing up and wasn't eating as he normally would eat anything. He was always chunky but had lost a lot of weight in a short time.

X-Ray said he had a mass in his lung but with antibiotics may be treatable.

10 days passed of force feeding him two pills twice a day. He became lethargic. We took him to the vet Saturday 3rd August and they said the mass had grown 50% bigger in that time, however would put him in an oxygenated kennel with a stronger antibiotic drip.

The next day we went back to be told the antibiotics weren't even touching such an aggressive invasion. The theory was that a grass seed had gone into his lung and this mass had grown around it.

Though not expecting it, I had to make the decision.

I held his head in my hands as he died, stroking him and telling him what a good boy he was as I watched the life drain from his eyes and didn't stop talking to him until the vet confirmed it.

February 11th 2009 - August 4th 2019

Rest In Peace my good boy x

Here he is, the tricolour JRT, with the rest of my dogs x


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

What a sweet little boy he was. x I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

It's really sad to loose beloved pets. R I P Rosco, you were well loved. So sorry for your loss.
Veronica x


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you both x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this . JRTs are special and Rascoe was a handsome boy and very much loved.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Im so sorry to hear this . JRTs are special and Rascoe was a handsome boy and very much loved.


Thank you.


----------

